
WebGL physics engine - cloth simulation - alexandros
http://petros.kamibu.com/files/cloth/
======
ck2
Very nice. Is performance suffering because of accuracy?

A bit faster in Chrome than Firefox but still not realtime.

I guess wireframe has exponentially less work to do <http://andrew-
hoyer.com/experiments/cloth/>

~~~
petrosagg
Actually performance is suffering if you run it on a system with a not-so-good
GPU. Intel GPUs are known for their poor WebGL performance.

The performance with wireframe rendering would be the same. The difference is
that Andrew is simulating 150 points in CPU whereas this simulates ~260k in
the GPU. On my 2008 laptop with NVidia GPU it runs at 60 FPS.

~~~
ck2
If it helps to know, I am running a dual core i3 @ 4ghz with native graphics
from the IGP in the cpu.

Not cutting edge by any means but no slouch either. <http://bit.ly/zOkben>

It's not maxing out the cpu either for what it's worth.

------
akg
Doesn't seem to work for me in Safari Version 5.1.2 (7534.52.7). I simply get
a black screen...

------
atesti
Is the source code available?

~~~
oscilloscope
<http://petros.kamibu.com/files/cloth/js/cloth.js>

------
RDDavies
Fails to load.

